# 2 for immediate adoption!



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok, I've been fostering two females for nearly 6mos now. The shelter I'm fostering for has made no attempt to rehome these girls and I simply cannot continue to keep them. I am heartbroken over the situation! When I was first asked to foster them I was told they were twice the size of which they actually are. If I had known how small they were I would not have taken them. I have 4 LG to XXL rescues of my own that are not too small dog friendly. Having the girls has caused an upset in my home amongst my own dogs and it is escalating out of control. The smaller of the two spends most of her time hiding under the kitchen sink, poor baby. 
If I knew the shelter would not attempt to rehome them, again I would not have taken them. The girls are sweet but just not what I would want permanent in my home. They simply don't mix with our current crew and lifestyle. I have asked the shelter several times over the last 2 months to take them back. First they apologized and admitted they "dropped the ball" when it came to the two and could I please be patient, then they told me if I brought them back they will be immediately euthanized. That shut me up for a few weeks. Then I called again and was told they were making other arrangements for the girls and could I hold on for one more week. That was 1 month ago and now I can't get ahold of anyone. 
I'm posting them here in case anyone may be interested. These 2 girls are absolute sweethearts, well mannered, housebroke, basic obedience, raw fed, spayed and about 5yrs old. 










IMG]http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk147/reynosa_k9s/adaoin.jpg[/IMG]










If anyone knows of anyone else who may be interested in adopting or fostering these two please let me know. I'm in the Rio Grande Valley area of Texas. If someone does wish to adopt half the adoption fee will be covered if the two are adopted together.

Thank you!

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.

ooops, one of the pics didn't post. I'll try again ....










If anyone is interested in these girls but prefer going through the actually shelter it is the Laguna Madre in Port Isabel. You can ask for Rory or Sheree and let them know your interested in the girls being fosterd by Jihad in Reynosa.

Thanks again!
Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------

